# Aquarium Management Software



## geaves (10 Feb 2012)

Being new and still taking in a lot of information, I stumbled across this http://nyagua.sourceforge.net/ no idea if it may or may not be useful, seems to the have capability of storing information not just about your tank/s but plant and fish data.

Geoff


----------



## sussex_cichlids (13 Feb 2012)

That looks smart looks a lot better then the one Ive been testing 

And seams to be aimed more at the freshwater tank i'm going set a tank up today with it see what its like with all it features but so far i'm giving it the thumbs up 

And its free so why not!


----------



## geaves (12 Mar 2012)

I've started this for my new setup, but what I'm currently struggling with is plant information, i.e. light requirement, growth rate, easy/difficult etc. Whilst the Tropica site is useful colour coding and coding using a dot array is still somewhat confusing being new to this, and I would like learn and understand as I go along. Is there another site which would help add the relevant information into the database.


----------



## leonroy (21 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation, looks interesting! Open source and actively developed too. I'll see if it beats using Excel to track the progress of my tanks!


----------

